# NOLA Murder Rate . . .



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2016)

I haven't verified this yet but I just heard on one of my talk shows - someone I consider reliable (non-politics talk show) that NOLA has had 20 killings in 26 days. Latest guy was some football player and his wife. He was killed she was not. Man that place is nowhere near the size of Chi Town but has them beat all to heck on murders.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 11, 2016)

Just read yesterday Memphis is first, Chicago second, I didn't look past that but NOLA at three wouldn't surprise me. Seems like it has always been a very violent city. Heat and humidity can make pretty grumpy but damn.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2016)

I think NOLA is #1 in terms of per capita not sure though. Memphis might be #1 per capita they love to kill each other there....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2016)

I think it's the guns doing it. Innocent people are just being used as tools by the evil guns.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Fsyxxx (Apr 11, 2016)

I almost moved to Nola long time back, pre KATRINA. After talking to some folks there and realizing that getting mugged is just part of life I decided against it. They said just keep 20$ in your wallet and give it to the nuggets and you'll be fine. I just know my inner redneck would get done with that pretty quick and I'd probably wind up in trouble so I loved to Austin instead. Always loved the city but it's definitely a different place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2016)

Fsyxxx said:


> I almost moved to Nola long time back, pre KATRINA. After talking to some folks there and realizing that getting mugged is just part of life I decided against it. They said just keep 20$ in your wallet and give it to the nuggets and you'll be fine. I just know my inner redneck would get done with that pretty quick and I'd probably wind up in trouble so I loved to Austin instead. Always loved the city but it's definitely a different place.




Remind me sometime to tell about the time in NO when I walked into a queer bar with a couple of my buddies lmao . . . .

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 11, 2016)

Was there with my daughter on a college visit a month or so ago. Never felt unsafe, though we didn't stray far from the Tulane - Garden District - Bourbon Street corridor. I love N'awlins - but this recent spate does make me concerned if she decides on Tulane.


----------



## SENC (Apr 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Remind me sometime to tell about the time in NO when I walked into a queer bar with a couple of my buddies lmao . . . .


By all means don't tell it in a thread you started about NO. That would be so on-topic we'd think someone had stolen your identity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Apr 11, 2016)

2016 Murder capitals, based on murders per 1000 citizens (minimum of 25k poulation)
from NeighborhoodScout.com

30 Chicago Heights, IL
29 Baton Rouge, LA
28 Buffalo, NY
27 Hattiesburg, MS
26 East Chicago, IN
25 Birmingham, AL
24 Desert Hot Springs, CA
23 Compton, CA
22 Myrtle Beach, SC
21 Fort Pierce, FL
20 Harvey, IL
19 Bridgeton, NJ
18 Flint, MI
17 Rocky Mount, NC
16 Pine Bluff, AR
15 Petersburg, VA
14 Newark, NJ
13 Baltimore, MD
12 Harrisburg, PA
11 Jackson, MS
10 Wilmington, DE
9 Trenton, NJ
8 Riviera Beach, FL
7 New Orleans, LA
6 Camden, NJ
5 Detroit, MI
4 Gary, IN
3 St. Louis, MO
2 Chester, PA
1 East St. Louis, IL

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2016)

SENC said:


> By all means don't tell it in a thread you started about NO. That would be so on-topic we'd think someone had stolen your identity.



We figured out pretty quick that they wanted to steal more than just our identity so we got out of there as fast as we could LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 11, 2016)

SENC said:


> 2016 Murder capitals, based on murders per 1000 citizens (minimum of 25k poulation)
> from NeighborhoodScout.com
> 
> 30 Chicago Heights, IL
> ...


Huh read a whole article about Memphis. Oh well. As long as it is not Merritt Island.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 11, 2016)

I grew up in Key West. One of my favorite things when friends visited was to drop them off at the Copa while I parked the car. Yes I was an a-hole.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2016)

I never would've guessed Gary Indiana!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 11, 2016)

Ha ha ha another town that was always rough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2016)

I bet Humboldt Bay California is way way way down on the list. They grow some excellent smoke up there. At least so I have heard.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes they do. I may have had a green thumb at one time and many connection there. Then my kid was born and I went dead sober, I really miss growing trees but I don't want to be taken from my daughter or her from me. So now I do wood work and cut my thumb... Sober.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 11, 2016)

Ft. pierce surprised me I had friends there and used to visit a lot. Never felt negative vibes accept when ATF raid a party I was at. It was a normal party no guns, plenty alcohol though. False tip. Sat through another of their raids in NC watched Fear and Loathing while it was happening, surreal. They didn't find anything but when my buddy showed me his stash later I about pooped. I certainly don't run in the same circles anymore either.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Apr 11, 2016)

Glad I never ran in those circles  Sober as a judge now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm not real sure about that list Henry. I'm the last guy you'd want to vet a crime statistics tabulation like that because I haven't been to about half of those cities. Never spent much time in Gary but I went through there twice. I have spent probably a total of 3 weeks in Myrtle Beach and that doesn't make sense on this list at all, unless it has gone to hell in a hand basket. I can think of cities over 25K right here in Texas on the border that probably blow all of those out of the water.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I never would've guessed Gary Indiana!



Crooks and criminals from way back...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2016)

I loved that movie when I was a yewt. Still do.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Problem in Chicago is not a lack of trying to kill one another, it is quite simply that they can't shoot for bat guana!

Year to Date:

Shot & Killed: *143*
Shot & Wounded: *761*
Total Shot: *904*
Total Homicides: *163
*
http://heyjackass.com/

Site even breaks it down to where they were hit... 345 of them were hit below the waist.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 11, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Problem in Chicago is not a lack of trying to kill one another, it is quite simply that they can't shoot for bat guana!
> 
> Year to Date:
> 
> ...



Maybe we should pay for lessons- probably be cheaper then the hospital bills...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Give 'em bigger guns! Hand Grenades! Thermo-Nuclear Devices!

Of the 143 killings, only 2 were police involved. 121 of them no one has been charged.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm not real sure about that list Henry. I'm the last guy you'd want to vet a crime statistics tabulation like that because I haven't been to about half of those cities. Never spent much time in Gary but I went through there twice. I have spent probably a total of 3 weeks in Myrtle Beach and that doesn't make sense on this list at all, unless it has gone to hell in a hand basket. I can think of cities over 25K right here in Texas on the border that probably blow all of those out of the water.


Pieces of it strike me as strange, too, but sometimes per capita rates surprise you. I was more surprised with Rocky Mount NC than Myrtle Beach - but I was also surprised with the absence of Savannah GA, that has owned a spot at or near the top (according to media reports) for almost as long as I can remember.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 11, 2016)

Myself- I am very happy to see that all of them are more then a thousand miles from here.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 12, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Myself- I am very happy to see that all of them are more then a thousand miles from here.......



I'm about 200 mi. So. of Chicago. There is virtually no crime down here in the IL boon docks. That's cause there's virtually no people. Crowd a bunch of people together of mixed races and you get problems. At least in Chicago. Gary

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 12, 2016)

And at the risk of being call a racist Not that I really give a damn  if you look at the numbers in most of these cities and break them down- one glaring fact comes out. Most are African am. on African Am. crimes Seems like "Black lifes matter" does not apply to their relationship's with each other. It is a pity that it is being used politically, in my opinion nobody on either side is doing one damn thing to solve the problems that have created the situation we have now. I read some where that in 62 about 17% of A. A. families were single parent -now it is 73%. and right there is the heart of the problem. Since LBJ started The "War on Poverty" we have spent $17,000,000,000,000.00 $17 trillion and these cities are the result of that money. Up to each one of us to determine whether we are getting our monies worth.... off the soapbox- way to early in The AM to think about such things..........

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm not real sure about that list Henry. I'm the last guy you'd want to vet a crime statistics tabulation like that because I haven't been to about half of those cities. Never spent much time in Gary but I went through there twice. I have spent probably a total of 3 weeks in Myrtle Beach and that doesn't make sense on this list at all, unless it has gone to hell in a hand basket. I can think of cities over 25K right here in Texas on the border that probably blow all of those out of the water.



Last time in was in myrtle beach (2 years ago) I was told not to leave the strip area after dark if we were going out. The local that told me said the kidnapping and crime rate are through the roof. 

I played it safe and went to the bowery... Lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 12, 2016)

Hmmm, Detroit only number 5, used to be number one. I call it thug population control, let the bastards kill each other. You live that kind of life and that's what happens, live by the sword and die by the sword. I go into some rough areas in Detroit every day for work, I have seen plenty, nothing surprises me anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 12, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Hmmm, Detroit only number 5, used to be number one. I call it thug population control, let the bastards kill each other. You live that kind of life and that's what happens, live by the sword and die by the sword. I go into some rough areas in Detroit every day for work, I have seen plenty, nothing surprises me anymore.



Main reason I stay in the western lake shore... There's some real nice places between us also...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Detroit only number 5, used to be number one.



Joking aside I wonder if the reason is because so many decent folk had to move out to chase work, many of the thugs also went looking for more fertile ground. Maybe they went to places like NOLA and Myrtle Beach.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Joking aside I wonder if the reason is because so many decent folk had to move out to chase work, many of the thugs also went looking for more fertile ground. Maybe they went to places like NOLA and Myrtle Beach.


No, they just radiated out to the suburbs where there is more prey and properties to break into and better cars to steal. FACT!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> No, they just radiated out to the suburbs where there is more prey and properties to break into and better cars to steal. FACT!!!



I guess that's true. Those dregs generally are too stupid and too broke to plan and execute a move from underneath a bridge in the Motor City to underneath a bridge 1000 miles away.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 12, 2016)

13,000 people died due to guns last year. That is murder, accidents, suicide and whatever else. 10,000 died in alcohol related car crashes. That is not counting any alcohol related illness. Kidney failure or "hold my beer and watch this " episodes. Also, how many gun deaths are caused by alcohol ? Guess we should ban alcohol right before guns are banned. 
Yes, I was born in New Orleans and most of my family is there. No, we don't go down there. It's a slum. 
Jackson Ms. Another slum. 
Hattiesburg was a surprise. Hardly ever hear of anything going on over there.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Apr 13, 2016)

Watching the St. Louis new this morning. Last night they didn't shoot each other they ran each other over in hit and runs. 3 were killed a few minutes apart in the north side of the city.
Guess they ran out of ammo and still had gas in the stolen car.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 13, 2016)

DavidDobbs said:


> Watching the St. Louis new this morning. Last night they didn't shoot each other they ran each other over in hit and runs. 3 were killed a few minutes apart in the north side of the city.
> Guess they ran out of ammo and still had gas in the stolen car.


We had one of those here last night too!


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> 13,000 people died due to guns last year. That is murder, accidents, suicide and whatever else. 10,000 died in alcohol related car crashes. That is not counting any alcohol related illness. Kidney failure or "hold my beer and watch this " episodes. Also, how many gun deaths are caused by alcohol ? Guess we should ban alcohol right before guns are banned.
> Yes, I was born in New Orleans and most of my family is there. No, we don't go down there. It's a slum.
> Jackson Ms. Another slum.
> Hattiesburg was a surprise. Hardly ever hear of anything going on over there.



@SENC you see this?!?! 

The most grammar I've ever seen outta a southern boy! 

But I agree... The lives lost to alcohol alone are staggering...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 13, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> @SENC you see this?!?!
> 
> The most grammar I've ever seen outta a southern boy!


Nah, just the most blatant example of copy and paste I've ever seen!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 13, 2016)

erik s said:


> you get less time for veh. homicide.. just sayen.


So one death is lesser than another ? My point is if people want to ban guns because they kill people then let's ban alcohol which takes as many lives.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 13, 2016)

SENC said:


> Nah, just the most blatant example of copy and paste I've ever seen!


No, I have to admit that I left my redneck at home during that post.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> So one death is lesser than another ? My point is if people want to ban guns because they kill people then let's ban alcohol which takes as many lives.



We tried banning alcohol once- It did not work out so well. Just might be we need to think of some different solutions.........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 13, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> We tried banning alcohol once- It did not work out so well. Just might be we need to think of some different solutions.........


Not sure banning a guns will work either. They will find a way to kill. I think the solution to killing has to be a change of heart.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Not sure banning a guns will work either. They will find a way to kill. I think the solution to killing has to be a change of heart.



Always has been killings- bad people- idiots-addicts, just our level of acceptance has grown smaller. Look at what people go bonkers over on FB. Tis the world we live in....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Not sure banning a guns will work either. They will find a way to kill. I think the solution to killing has to be a change of heart.



Banning guns won't work, Australia has already proven that.
- Murder rate by gun went down; murder rate by other means went up.
- Suicide rate by gun went down; suicide rate by hanging went up.
- Theft by gun went down; theft by knife went up.

There was virtually no difference in the numbers aside from the fact that violent crime went up.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_laws_in_Australia

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## frankp (Apr 14, 2016)

Australia didn't ban guns. They are still legal to own and legal to buy, though with many more hoops to jump through to do so. Please stop spreading bad information. Other than that, I agree with your post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 14, 2016)

No there wasn't an all out ban, BUT...

-- The government specifies what kind of guns you can own.
-- You have to prove "need" for a gun. Self defense is not considered a need, in fact if you are carrying your gun to the range and use it in self defense it is a crime.
-- Essentially you have to belong to a sporting club, and participate in X number of events annually to qualify to own your government specified gun.
-- If you fail to participate in the specified number of events, your permit to own a gun may be revoked, and your gun may be confiscated.

While the "buy back" program is typically referred to as successful by our politicians, fact is there were very few guns surrendered in Australia. Much of what was surrendered was gun parts, and like our gun buy back programs here in the US, the government paid ridiculous prices for 22 rifles, and many broken guns. As a part of the gun buy back in Australia you were not eligible for a permit to own a gun for a specified period of time, however after that period expired you could again apply for a permit and own a government specified gun. There really wasn't a whole lot of guns lost in the buy back as most waited specified time and bought new guns.

It was also estimated that there were X number of guns in the black market, and there was ZERO reduction in the number of guns available in the black market, after the buy back program. Much as most here in the US have stated, when guns are outlawed, only outlaws will own guns. The criminal element commonly ignores laws to begin with, a few more gun laws aren't going to matter to them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2016)

Not very many crimes with the 100 million??? guns we have out there. and in my state- middle of road gun laws over 60% of law enforcement shot with guns are by folks that are NOT supposed to have them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Not very many crimes with the 100 million??? guns we have out there. and in my state- middle of road gun laws over 60% of law enforcement shot with guns are by folks that are NOT supposed to have them.


Exactly. I wonder what percent of crimes are committed by people who are already a felin and should have a gun. Those who have a clean record and flip out and kill someone should have flipped out and kill


rocky1 said:


> No there wasn't an all out ban, BUT...
> 
> -- The government specifies what kind of guns you can own.
> -- You have to prove "need" for a gun. Self defense is not considered a need, in fact if you are carrying your gun to the range and use it in self defense it is a crime.
> ...


But guess what. If we ban guns then all of the black market guns will disappear and the criminal will turn them in and they will start obeying the laws that are already on the books. Including "thou shall not kill". Ahhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2016)

frankp said:


> Australia didn't ban guns. They are still legal to own and legal to buy, though with many more hoops to jump through to do so. Please stop spreading bad information. Other than that, I agree with your post.



Rocky's intent was pretty clear Frank. By your own standards I've seen you _"spreading bad information."_ even as recently as today, but I knew your intent so I didn't call you out on it.



frankp said:


> Don't feel bad, most kids in the USA have no idea that we had a war with Canada at one point.



The USA never _"had a war with Canada" _for many reasons. Two reasons are: 1) That during the events to which you refer, in order to be at war with a country, Congress had to give the COC (the president) a Declaration of War against a particular country or countries, or no state of war could exist. 2) Canada was not even a country at the time so Congress couldn't have _"been in a war with Canada"_ even if they had wanted to.

We did invade the British possession of Canada during the war of 1812 during which time we were at war Great Britain, but all the Battles fought in Canada were against Britain. A side note is that we summarily got our asses handed to us in almost every battle in Canada if I recall.

Saying we were _"in a war with Canada" is _like John Bull saying that Britain was in a war with Louisiana because they fought us in New Orleans. But even another side note, the Battle of New Orleans was not a battle fought during any war, so it could not even be counted as part of the War of 1812, so then there's that, too. 

So Frank, 


frankp said:


> Please stop spreading bad information.



Now let's have a pint...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Apr 14, 2016)

True enough, Kevin, it was technically not a war with the nation of Canada, per se. Unless that's what you're referring to with respect to me spreading misinformation, please tell me where else. I am surely guilty of it on occasion but it's definitely not intended and I want to be clear where people see it as such so I know not to do it in the future (in the same way  )

To be clear, I didn't recognize Rocky's intent (or whether he even knew the actual laws as his next post indicated), which may have been my own bias toward that particular piece of bad information (or in general) or just poor reading comprehension, or something else. In either case, I'm tired of that particular "rally cry" from either side of the gun argument because it's false on both counts and it probably caused me to react a little more "blatantly" than other discussion points may have.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Not very many crimes with the 100 million??? guns we have out there. and in my state- middle of road gun laws over 60% of law enforcement shot with guns are by folks that are NOT supposed to have them.




Current estimates of the number of guns in the US place that number at approximately 357 million Mike. The number of guns in the US exceeded the population in 2009, and sales have steadily risen under the Obama administration. Between the relentless threat of "Stiffer Gun Regulations", civil unrest driven by the divisive nature of the current administration, and the fact that people have ZERO trust in government, sales have soared. Pretty scary if you check the charts and graphs here...

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/12/10/us/gun-sales-terrorism-obama-restrictions.html

Bottom line is, people are tired of government, they're not going to be told they can't own guns in this country, if you even remotely suggest they can't, they will go out and buy one, or two, or three, just by God to show you that you're not going to tell them they can't have one. I know they do, because I've done it 2-3 times during the Obama administration. Every time he starts talking stiffer gun regulations, I go buy a gun that requires background check and then order ammunition on-line so that goes in the government's gun stuff database as well, just to help make the statistics spike and make the liberal gun grabbers grumpy! 

The gun grabbers will tell you that it's ridiculous, that if the government decides to take them, they're simply going to take them all anyhow. But when you look at the numbers it's difficult to imagine when the citizens of 2/3 of the states in the nation have more guns than the Federal, State, County, and City governments of the entire country. People are not buying them to just give them up to government, people are buying them because they are scared shitless.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Current estimates of the number of guns in the US place that number at approximately 357 million Mike. The number of guns in the US exceeded the population in 2009, and sales have steadily risen under the Obama administration. Between the relentless threat of "Stiffer Gun Regulations", civil unrest driven by the divisive nature of the current administration, and the fact that people have ZERO trust in government, sales have soared. Pretty scary if you check the charts and graphs here...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/12/10/us/gun-sales-terrorism-obama-restrictions.html
> 
> ...



I thought it was 1 to 1 but I guessed low. I was too lazy to look it up.
I read somewhere where there are more then 15 mil. in wash. state alone which is considerably more then canada and britain combined. Personally I think 1 to 1 is low. A lot of legacy weapons they are just guessing on...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2016)

I used to agree with Mr. Heston that_ they'll take my guns when they pry them from my cold dead fingers_, but I think my generation generally feels there's still enough of us left who will NOT give them up no matter the threat level the government may one day ramp it up to. So now I say they'll take my guns when my great great grandchildren have been dumbed down enough to believe that government is good and kind and trustworthy, and the purpose of the 2A was so we can hunt once or twice a year, not protect ourselves from tyranny in any form or by any label. I only hope it takes that many generations before they turn in my then antiquated firearms. But who knows . . . . .

The best form of government is, has always been, and will always be a benevolent dictatorship. The problem is, has always been, and will always be an extremely short supply of benevolent dictators.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2016)

My daughter got 1 week suspension 16 yrs ago for a one inch plastic- I mean all plastic key chain knife. Quote " We are enforcing the spirit of the law" Me- well ya better get rid of sharp pencils and pens also..... Stupid does not describe the system......

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2016)

It's a sick but interesting world in which we live. Mike you and I are not too far apart in the way things were growing up. We grew up when society expected certain values to be held sacred, and not talking about religion. You said yes ma'am and no ma'am and yessir and nossir and you opened doors for women children and the cripples physically challenged, and heck even for the 7 foot guy coming in the door behind you because that was just politeness. I still do and get surprised looks sometimes in big cities as if I gave them a present because they ain't used to it. 

If anyone had come back in time to us in our youth and played a one hour overview of today's USA we would have said it was fiction. Nothing like that could ever happen here. But did you know there were men and women as far back as the late 1800s saying it was going to happen if we didn't stay vigilant? Did you know nearly all the Founders said it would happen if we didn't stay vigilant?

I know you do know it Mike, ansd many members do as well, but most members of our society don't know it, and what's worse they don't give a shite.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2016)

We carried shotguns to school in our trucks every day to go hunting afterwards. Don't ever remember anybody getting shot and of course all the fights started and ended with fist but I firmly believe that a lot of today's youth are influenced by the filth in Hollywood that they watch all day.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It's a sick but interesting world in which we live. Mike you and I are not too far apart in the way things were growing up. We grew up when society expected certain values to be held sacred, and not talking about religion. You said yes ma'am and no ma'am and yessir and nossir and you opened doors for women children and the cripples physically challenged, and heck even for the 7 foot guy coming in the door behind you because that was just politeness. I still do and get surprised looks sometimes in big cities as if I gave them a present because they ain't used to it.
> 
> If anyone had come back in time to us in our youth and played a one hour overview of today's USA we would have said it was fiction. Nothing like that could ever happen here. But did you know there were men and women as far back as the late 1800s saying it was going to happen if we didn't stay vigilant? Did you know nearly all the Founders said it would happen if we didn't stay vigilant?
> 
> I know you do know it Mike, ansd many members do as well, but most members of our society don't know it, and what's worse they don't give a shite.



Yep- still open doors- sir and mam come off my lips very easily- sons -daughter do the same. Just good manners- I would have gotten a free flying lesson/ no plane req. if I did not follow the rules. Now we are rasin a bunch of whimps- sorry but when you need to see the counselor because someone wrote Trump on the steps it has gone to far.... It is actually worse then that- we are what we produce- if we produce nothing as a country soon we will be nothing and worse yet some one will come along and we will be working again- for them or else. We need to stop whining about what the other guy has an get of our lazy ass's and work. If a lot of these folks worked as hard as they bitched and whined about what the other guys have they would be the other guy. And I am sorry- I do not care what color you are- look at the asian- hispanic a-russian and other communities in this country- they came here and have flourished. and one step further- I could care less what you do in the bedroom- I do not want to know- non of my biz- but on the other hand stop shoving it down my throat. Transgender bathrooms- Give me a break- this is just a way to prove that we are -White males are homophobic. Bullshiiiiiiiiii I personally think the world has gone bonkers with all this PC-ness and forgot what the line between insane and sane is... Now none of this thread is pushin the no politic's rules.. is it???

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> but I firmly believe that a lot of today's youth are influenced by the filth in Hollywood that they watch all day.



There ain't NO QUESTION about that. And guess who controls Hollywood ... and guess who controls them ... and who is at the top is anyone's guess but I sure as hell don't know I just know they ain't benevolent dictators.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## frankp (Apr 14, 2016)

Maybe bordering on it, @Mike1950. I'll respectfully disagree with certain parts of your last post but won't harp about it so as not to get any further toward the political. I will say, I didn't push the "yes sir yes ma'am" with my oldest and it's something I still regret. She's plenty respectful but is headstrong (like both her parents) and can come across as mildly disrespectful on occasion. I believe some more "southern manners" would temper that somewhat. Her younger brother and sister are being raised with a little more "precision" with respect to that. We'll see if it really makes any difference in the end, but I believe it will. I can't count the number of people who've commented on the fact that I open car doors and pull out chairs for ladies. Opening doors to buildings is just habit for most folks around here because it's just so busy all the time but even that gets comments now and then. The yes sirs/yes ma'ams that I use still get me looks though, especially as I get older and it's more appropriate for people to use toward me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Yep- still open doors- sir and mam come off my lips very easily- sons -daughter do the same. Just good manners- I would have gotten a free flying lesson/ no plane req. if I did not follow the rules. Now we are rasin a bunch of whimps- sorry but when you need to see the counselor because someone wrote Trump on the steps it has gone to far.... It is actually worse then that- we are what we produce- if we produce nothing as a country soon we will be nothing and worse yet some one will come along and we will be working again- for them or else. We need to stop whining about what the other guy has an get of our lazy ass's and work. If a lot of these folks worked as hard as they bitched and whined about what the other guys have they would be the other guy. And I am sorry- I do not care what color you are- look at the asian- hispanic a-russian and other communities in this country- they came here and have flourished. and one step further- I could care less what you do in the bedroom- I do not want to know- non of my biz- but on the other hand stop shoving it down my throat. Transgender bathrooms- Give me a break- this is just a way to prove that we are -White males are homophobic. Bullshiiiiiiiiii I personally think the world has gone bonkers with all this PC-ness and forgot what the line between insane and sane is... Now none of this thread is pushin the no politic's rules.. is it???



You've written so many _'great posts'_ on this site I have lost track, but this is one of the best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2016)

frankp said:


> Maybe bordering on it, @Mike1950. I'll respectfully disagree with certain parts of your last post but won't harp about it so as not to get any further toward the political. I will say, I didn't push the "yes sir yes ma'am" with my oldest and it's something I still regret. She's plenty respectful but is headstrong (like both her parents) and can come across as mildly disrespectful on occasion. I believe some more "southern manners" would temper that somewhat. Her younger brother and sister are being raised with a little more "precision" with respect to that. We'll see if it really makes any difference in the end, but I believe it will. I can't count the number of people who've commented on the fact that I open car doors and pull out chairs for ladies. Opening doors to buildings is just habit for most folks around here because it's just so busy all the time but even that gets comments now and then. The yes sirs/yes ma'ams that I use still get me looks though, especially as I get older and it's more appropriate for people to use toward me.



Hell Frank- we both know politically we do not see eye to eye but still are friends and that is something we have lost in society- if we disagree the name calling starts- not you and I but others.
Funny story about manners- my oldest probably almost 16 had dreadlocks- they were horrible looking- his hair was not well suited for it but what the hell it was not a battle I chose to fight- might have had to do with my foot long curly locks at one time- just maybe. He was having a rough time- just lost his mom and pretty down in the dumps- we went to the store and about 20 ' ahead of us was a 80+ yr old woman struggling wit her walker and the door- he dashed ahead to help her with that door and inner door and about this time I caught up. The woman looked at Joey and Thanked him and then looked at me and said what a fine young man. We are losing this- to bad.........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## frankp (Apr 14, 2016)

Good name, Joey. (My middle name and my son's middle name.) He gets extra points just for that. Surprising people with your actions when they have an unfounded bias based upon your appearance can be a wonderful thing. I always get surprised looks when people who see me in my work attire and playing with my kids see me afterward and see all my tattoos and piercings. The looks are worth gold, I tell you. Always better to give them the good surprise rather than being the a-hole who just looks like a "nice person".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2016)

frankp said:


> True enough, Kevin, it was technically not a war with the nation of Canada, per se. Unless that's what you're referring to with respect to me spreading misinformation, please tell me where else. I am surely guilty of it on occasion but it's definitely not intended and I want to be clear where people see it as such so I know not to do it in the future (in the same way  )
> 
> To be clear, I didn't recognize Rocky's intent (or whether he even knew the actual laws as his next post indicated), which may have been my own bias toward that particular piece of bad information (or in general) or just poor reading comprehension, or something else. In either case, I'm tired of that particular "rally cry" from either side of the gun argument because it's false on both counts and it probably caused me to react a little more "blatantly" than other discussion points may have.



You missed your calling Frank. You just proved you could've been a very high-priced attorney or even a multi-term politician by producing that ton of fertilizer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> But did you know there were men and women as far back as the late 1800s saying it was going to happen if we didn't stay vigilant? Did you know nearly all the Founders said it would happen if we didn't stay vigilant?
> 
> I know you do know it Mike, ansd many members do as well, but most members of our society don't know it, and what's worse they don't give a shite.


Of course he knew that was happening in the 1800s, he was still in his prime. Might not remember it now, though.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2016)

SENC said:


> Of course he knew that was happening in the 1800s, he was still in his prime. Might not remember it now, though.




WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!! .............


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2016)

Begin 
*Subject:* *FINALLY, A WELL-DRESSED WALMART SHOPPER*





*FINALLY, A WELL-DRESSED WALMART SHOPPER*




 



Just a housewife out shopping in Alaska


*No permit required in Alaska for either open-carry (must be 18) or*

*concealed-carry (must be 21)*


*CHECK THEIR CRIME RATE - LOWEST IN OUR NATION!*

*Why would that be?? *and *NOT one school shooting either.*


*KIND OF PUTS A TEAR IN YOUR EYE, DOESN'T IT?*

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hell I am on a roll but this is it for the night time for the  to get some beauty sleep- we all know I need it!!!!




 

Good night folks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Begin
> *Subject:* *FINALLY, A WELL-DRESSED WALMART SHOPPER*
> 
> 
> ...


I have an answer but I'll keep it to myself. It is what it is.


----------



## justallan (Apr 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I firmly believe that a lot of today's youth are influenced by the filth in Hollywood that they watch all day.


I agree with this as one of the biggest influences, plus the internet. Google "the knock-out game". This little game spread so far and so fast for one reason only, it getting glamourized through public media. I look at a lot of the shootings in the same light as the weirdo's going into theaters shooting people. It's almost a competition and I have to believe that without how the public media glamorizes it that it wouldn't be nearly as bad. Granted, that isn't the total cure.
I do feel that instead of showing folks getting shot by these punks, they should maybe show clips of these punks getting publicly put to death and just as graphic as possible if need be. It can't be any worse than seeing the carnage that they cause and might just give some of them something to think about. I feel we should give the cops a whole lot more freedom in a bunch of cases dealing with these punks, granted we might have to weed out a few cops too.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 14, 2016)

The Australians likewise studied the impact of media coverage on mass shootings. It was clearly documented, several studies worth in fact, that the media running these shootings in the ground on a regular basis, leads to more shootings yet. Glamourizing the shooter, giving them the notoriety they crave, drives others to seek the same attention. The media is well aware of this, suggesting that their endless reporting of mass shooting is agenda driven in an attempt to push anti-gun sentiment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 15, 2016)

justallan said:


> I agree with this as one of the biggest influences, plus the internet. Google "the knock-out game". This little game spread so far and so fast for one reason only, it getting glamourized through public media. I look at a lot of the shootings in the same light as the weirdo's going into theaters shooting people. It's almost a competition and I have to believe that without how the public media glamorizes it that it wouldn't be nearly as bad. Granted, that isn't the total cure.
> I do feel that instead of showing folks getting shot by these punks, they should maybe show clips of these punks getting publicly put to death and just as graphic as possible if need be. It can't be any worse than seeing the carnage that they cause and might just give some of them something to think about. I feel we should give the cops a whole lot more freedom in a bunch of cases dealing with these punks, granted we might have to weed out a few cops too.


This entire world is headed down hill. Murders up everywhere. Men dressed as women being allowed in women's bathrooms where women are suppose to feel safe and secure. 14 year old girls with 3 kids and 3 different daddies. Kids not respecting grown ups. Kids cursing their teachers. I have to accept everybody but I'm wrong


rocky1 said:


> The Australians likewise studied the impact of media coverage on mass shootings. It was clearly documented, several studies worth in fact, that the media running these shootings in the ground on a regular basis, leads to more shootings yet. Glamourizing the shooter, giving them the notoriety they crave, drives others to seek the same attention. The media is well aware of this, suggesting that their endless reporting of mass shooting is agenda driven in an attempt to push anti-gun sentiment.


indont care what anybody says in this site ever again. This is the most accurate comment I have ever read here. 1000000% agree. Build them up on the news and somebody else will want to be like them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## frankp (Apr 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You missed your calling Frank. You just proved you could've been a very high-priced attorney or even a multi-term politician by producing that ton of fertilizer.


I used to date a lawyer. She and all her coworkers were baffled that I wasn't one. I didn't (and still don't) know whether to be insulted or not. I'd be a terrible politician, though. Maybe that would be a good thing... we could use a few politicians who admit when they make mistakes, believe in people's rights, and call things as they see them.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 15, 2016)

frankp said:


> I used to date a lawyer. She and all her coworkers were baffled that I wasn't one. I didn't (and still don't) know whether to be insulted or not. I'd be a terrible politician, though. Maybe that would be a good thing... we could use a few politicians who admit when they make mistakes, believe in people's rights, and call things as they see them.


We could use a LOT less politicians. Lol


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2016)

Tclem said:


> We could use a LOT less politicians. Lol



Ya know what ya have when you have 10 politicians at the bottom of the ocean- One helluva good start.......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2016)

::


frankp said:


> I used to date a lawyer. She and all her coworkers were baffled that I wasn't one. I didn't (and still don't) know whether to be insulted or not. I'd be a terrible politician, though. Maybe that would be a good thing... we could use a few politicians who admit when they make mistakes, believe in people's rights, and call things as they see them.



You're supposed to be very insulted! I can say that though because I dated a lawyer as well (I have stated as much on this forum) and also fit right in the conversations. Yes, make no mistake we should be ashamed of ourselves that we can pass for shysters.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2016)

frankp said:


> Good name, Joey. (My middle name and my son's middle name.) He gets extra points just for that. Surprising people with your actions when they have an unfounded bias based upon your appearance can be a wonderful thing. I always get surprised looks when people who see me in my work attire and playing with my kids see me afterward and see all my tattoos and piercings. The looks are worth gold, I tell you. Always better to give them the good surprise rather than being the a-hole who just looks like a "nice person".



Family name- my first name is Joseph- dads- gramps his dad and his and............


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2016)

The chick with the gun is hot! I want her number, lol.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> The chuck with the gun is hot! I want her number, lol.



Easy big fella you don't need to be saying people named Chuck are hot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Easy big fella you don't need to be saying people named Chuck are hot.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Easy big fella you don't need to be saying people named Chuck are hot.


OOPS! Funny, lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

